
YC 2019 Winter Batch Results - beautybasics
If you gotten an invite for interview, share here.<p>To join Slack group, leave you email.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ycw2018applicants.slack.com&#x2F;
======
ploggingdev
There is also a chat here :
[https://www.hackerschat.net/](https://www.hackerschat.net/)

------
beautybasics
Join the group using

[https://join.slack.com/t/ycw2018applicants/shared_invite/enQ...](https://join.slack.com/t/ycw2018applicants/shared_invite/enQtNDYyODE2OTIyNzcyLTYxMzBmMTc4ZGI0MDZiMWIyZjg5Njg4MTRjOTJlOWUyNTlmMGZlM2RkNmJkOGUzOGZjMGM5MDQxZTI4Zjg5NjA)

------
beautybasics
Join Slack using

[https://join.slack.com/t/ycw2018applicants/shared_invite/enQ...](https://join.slack.com/t/ycw2018applicants/shared_invite/enQtNDYyODE2OTIyNzcyLTYxMzBmMTc4ZGI0MDZiMWIyZjg5Njg4MTRjOTJlOWUyNTlmMGZlM2RkNmJkOGUzOGZjMGM5MDQxZTI4Zjg5NjA)

------
brarami
Acceptance emails started.
[https://www.hackerschat.net](https://www.hackerschat.net)

------
mkureth
Is the Slack channel exclusive for those accepted? Company is Cinedapt and
email mkureth@gmail.com

~~~
beautybasics
Invite sent. Nope: For all applicants.

------
RodolfoPenagos
Hello guys I'm applying for winter 2019 batch. This is my email
rodolfopenagosruiz@gmail.com

~~~
beautybasics
Done, please drop a line on #intro channel about the company.

~~~
abhas1102
I can't see #intro channel in invited link.

------
abhas1102
My email id is ' abhas1102@gmail.com ' . Please add me in. Thanks :)

------
pkonduru
Hi please add sneakyway@yahoo.com

------
classerium
Can you send invitation to slack group to dima@classerium.com please. Thanks

~~~
agrowave
Did you receive the invitation?

------
yadunandana
Can you please add me to slack channel? My id is yadunandana.r@gmail.com

~~~
beautybasics
Done, please drop a line on #intro channel about the company.

------
francoislagier
Please invite francois@cloudforecast.io; Good luck everybody!

~~~
beautybasics
Done

------
praty
we have close to a 100 people on this discord
[https://discord.gg/QZJxUn](https://discord.gg/QZJxUn) :)

------
darshanbathija
Hey, please add me to the group: darshan.bathija@gmail.com

------
tvvignesh
Are the invites sent already? I thought it was at 10 PM PST.

~~~
gsdatta
The apply page says interview invites are sent out _by_ 10PM.

------
jorgecuevas
Hi guys, please add me, thank you: jorge.cuevas@ddlabs.mx

~~~
beautybasics
Done, please drop a line on #intro channel about the company.

------
smitank
My email id is sktank90@gmail.com Please add me. Thanks

------
Tags2019
Hey guys please add me up.. jacintaobinugwu@yahoo.com

------
liza_susanto
Please add me too liza.susanto@gmail.com, thanks :)

------
egarr1223
So invites come out at 10pm pacific time or eastern?

~~~
ShaivKamat
Pacific, so in 3 hours

------
pandayg
Please add me too "sahil.nid@gmail.com"

------
svadrevu
Could you please add sri@postbite.co? Thank you!

~~~
beautybasics
Done, please drop a line on #intro channel about the company.

------
christylkeane
I’d love to join the slack. Christy@getdibsi.com

~~~
beautybasics
Done, please drop a line on #intro channel about the company.

------
metaxyz
Can you please add me: willson@livepattern.com

~~~
beautybasics
Done

------
gyanchak007
Please add me on slack: greg@capitalgain.io

~~~
beautybasics
Done, please drop a line on #intro channel about the company.

------
ravieira
Please add me rodrigo@bitja.com.br

~~~
ravieira
I was able to join using the Slack link! Thanks everyone

------
qbocabs
Please add me :-ankeshprasad409@gmail.com

~~~
beautybasics
Done, please drop a line on #intro channel about the company.

------
joshallenbrown
Hey guys, please add me gabe@mealqit.com

~~~
beautybasics
Join via

[https://join.slack.com/t/ycw2018applicants/shared_invite/enQ...](https://join.slack.com/t/ycw2018applicants/shared_invite/enQtNDYyODE2OTIyNzcyLTYxMzBmMTc4ZGI0MDZiMWIyZjg5Njg4MTRjOTJlOWUyNTlmMGZlM2RkNmJkOGUzOGZjMGM5MDQxZTI4Zjg5NjA)

------
zyhmlzsbvip
Please add me: edward.zhou9819@gmail.com

~~~
beautybasics
Done, please drop a line on #intro channel about the company.

------
Dapp2016
Add me please maman.bakayoko@gmail.com

------
agrowave
I have not received the invitation yet

------
kalitashyam
Please add me on kalitashyam@gmail.com

~~~
beautybasics
Done, please drop a line on #intro channel about the company.

------
rungekuttarob
Please add robertosullivan5@gmail.com

~~~
beautybasics
Done

------
agrowave
Anyone has received the invitation?

------
brarami
I did not receive slack invite yet.

------
raymondlo
Got it. See you all in California.

~~~
beetlehope
Hey, did you just receive the invite?

------
maciej_t
Please add m.troc @ ProtonMail.com

~~~
beautybasics
Done

------
lenoriaaddison
Please add me: lenoria@openltr.com

~~~
beautybasics
Done, please drop a line on #intro channel about the company.

------
Deoanand
Do we get an email for rejection?

~~~
ShaivKamat
yes you do, I think they will come after invites but I am not too sure.

------
mihirbam
Please Add me mihir@swiftindi.com

------
armcbride1
Please add me: armcbride@smu.edu

~~~
beautybasics
Done, please drop a line on #intro channel about the company.

------
envago
Plz add seif@envago.io thnx!

------
rmets
The waiting game is tough.

------
codingninjas
No. I think no one did yet.

------
cindyanguyen
please add c.nguyen35@gmail.com Thank you and good luck everyone

------
brarami
Add aicodebot@gmail.com

------
dvujatovic
Isn't it YCW2019?

~~~
beautybasics
Corrected

~~~
intellemov
Pls add intellemov@gmail.com

------
kaustubhnj
Are the results out?

~~~
vardhankoshal
nothing yet for me.

------
Chefskart
Any one got email ?

~~~
vardhankoshal
nopes!

------
norbertizdebski
please add me n.izdebski@3dmotioncontrols.com

------
noshinku
andrew@noshinku.com

------
jchao12
can you please add jchao@tresl.co thanks.

------
vardhankoshal
Any invites yet?

~~~
beautybasics
Don't think so.

------
ishaanps92
ishaanps92@gmail.com

------
Mazevet
veronique.mazevet@orange.fr

------
JesusssMartinez
please add me. thanks.

martinez.j9797@gmail.com

~~~
beautybasics
Done, please drop a line on #intro channel about the company.

------
jclegg
Awesome.

~~~
beautybasics
Join via

[https://join.slack.com/t/ycw2018applicants/shared_invite/enQ...](https://join.slack.com/t/ycw2018applicants/shared_invite/enQtNDYyODE2OTIyNzcyLTYxMzBmMTc4ZGI0MDZiMWIyZjg5Njg4MTRjOTJlOWUyNTlmMGZlM2RkNmJkOGUzOGZjMGM5MDQxZTI4Zjg5NjA)

------
hassan5157
hassan-mansoor@hotmail.com

------
sandybeauty
please add me in. thanks.

------
nagendras
any one received invites ?

------
mukulanand
anyone received invites ?

~~~
ndebruyn24
not yet

------
gbelpiede
giuseppe@listopro.com :)

~~~
beautybasics
Done

------
wliu016
williamliu016@gmail.com

------
ren358
ren358541@gmail.com

------
ivicard
ivicard@gmail.com

------
hassan5157
please add me

------
mukulanand
please add

manand@ar.iitr.ac.in

